# poor response



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I'm on my third & last ivf cycle & I'm a very poor responder.
This time Ive been on 8 amps of Menopur for 9 days & i was scanned on Friday but none of them
were over 12 ( they like them to be 16+) so Ive been again today & Ive got two that are size 14, now they want me to continue with the Menopur until Wednesday (thats 14 days of Menopur) & have the EC done on Friday. They say I cant abandon the cycle as I'm on the highest dose of Menopur that they can give me & there is nothing left to try.

My head is all over the place at the min, this might sound really stupid because Ive had 3 cycles but are they looking at the size of my eggs or follicles??
I ask questions when i go but i get so stressed out even being there i forget everything the minute i walk out!
What are the chances that the extra 2 days will increase the size?

Jane


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Jane...I am so sorry to hear that this 3rd IVF attempt is causing you so much stress... 

In response to your question about whether they are looking at the size of your eggs or follicles, I think it is the size of your follies because they dont know if they actually contain an egg until they drain the follie itself...

Hun there is still plenty of time for your follies to grow to a good size by Friday's ec...I was told they can grow 1 and a half to 2 mm each day...so, here is lots of     for you and a little follie growing dance for you too...       

Try to stay positive hun...I know, easier said than done !!!  But your clinic are still planning ec for you so they MUST think everything will turn out ok...

I will keep my fingers crossed for you and hope and pray it all goes well for you come Friday...

Take care, x


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi Hollysox,

Thanks for answering my question, as the day has gone on I feel calmer about everything & I know that I just have to take it as it comes.
Hopefully your little follie dance will have the desired effect 

I wish you luck with your treatment, what would we do without FF?

Luv Jane, xxxx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Jane 
It must be awfully stressful for you at the moment, wishing you loads of luck, hang in there!
Sugary
PS If i knew how to put a growing dance on I'd put one on for you too!
XXXX.


----------

